# Dave Smith



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I need contact information for Dave Smith. 

I understand that Dave is no longer working for Mike Lardy and is starting his own training program. 

If you have his phone number, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

What happened?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim West said:


> What happened?


a. he quit
or
b. he was fired
:?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

EdA said:


> Tim West said:
> 
> 
> > What happened?
> ...


or 
c. Laid off due to no work... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


/Paul


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Tim West said:
> ...


I think he sprained his back from carrying home all those ribbons every weekend.  



PM sent to Jeff T with Dave's number.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I think he sprained his back from carrying home all those ribbons every weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent to Jeff T with Dave's number.


Thanks a bunch!

Jeff


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I've talked to Dave and have confirmed he is now training on his own.

And accepting clients :wink: 

Jeff


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Jeff T, I tried to pm you, but it said failed to send. If it did not go through, could you pm Dave's # if you have it yet.
Thanks


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

is Dave still in wisconsin?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

DJSchuur said:


> is Dave still in wisconsin?


Yes. Looks like it may be Oshkosh area.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Dave Smith's number is 920 410 0060. 

Looks to be taking 12 dogs, spots filling up VERY fast.

Better get them while you can!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Tim West said:


> What happened?


Who knows the inside story ?

john


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Whatever happened is between Dave and Mike -- its their business -- maybe it was just time for Dave to move on -- but whatever the reason it is their business -- enough times people start speculating or passing on bits of information that gets totally blown out of proportion by the time it makes the round on RTF or other public forums -- and in the past I've been just as guilty as anybody of this -- for Chris A.'s sake let's not go there -- I personally wish Dave all the luck in the world -- he's obviously a good dog man in his own right


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> Whatever happened is between Dave and Mike -- its their business -- maybe it was just time for Dave to move on -- but whatever the reason it is their business -- enough times people start speculating or passing on bits of information that gets totally blown out of proportion by the time it makes the round on RTF or other public forums -- *and in the past I've been just as guilty as anybody of this *-- for Chris A.'s sake let's not go there -- I personally wish Dave all the luck in the world -- he's obviously a good dog man in his own right


I didn't ask for speculation and who said anything happened ?


john


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Tim West said:
> 
> 
> > What happened?
> ...


I do but I'm not telling.... :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Angie


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anyone have his e-mail address?


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I agree with ducksoup and wish him well and good luck in his new venture.

Vikki


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Well I know the whole story and you all probably don't know it


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shouldn't that have been followed by a "nannie nannie pooh pooh?"

:roll: .....................

DILLIGAS regards,

kg


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

no not really-just everyone doesn't have the whole story i'm sure


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

dsjd said:


> no not really-just everyone doesn't have the whole story i'm sure


Heck, who cares..................

In the field trial game..............it's more fun just to make something up and pass it around.

Heck, that's what everyone I know does. :lol:


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*dave smith*

I believe Dave had an ad in the July FTN.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

dsjd,

Please check your private messages.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I am currently in WI spending the week training with Dave as my dog is with him. 

The training has been fabulous. Great set ups with adjustments as needed for the individual dogs. 

Was sorry to read some of the earlier posts. 

Lisa


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Stylesl said:


> I am currently in WI spending the week training with Dave as my dog is with him.
> 
> The training has been fabulous. Great set ups with adjustments as needed for the individual dogs.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Lisa....unfortunately some folks are either jealous or have nothing better to do....or both.... :? 

kg


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

So do you guys think that Dave will be the first Black trainer (out on his own) to win a National?



TFIC
:twisted: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 
JK
This references a long ago thread for anyone who's panties wad up!




> Good for you, Lisa....unfortunately some folks are either jealous or have nothing better to do....or both.... Confused
> 
> kg


Guilty on the first account, but really do have a lot of work to do. :wink:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Funny how this thread got resurrected after 3 months of laying dormant.......must've been WAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY back in the pages.........

kg


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Is he still going to winter in Florida/Georgia?

Dave is one of the most laid back, approachable and enjoyable Pros to be around in this game.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't people in general sometimes just disgust ya'? :roll: 

This is why I like dogs better than most people. When the dogs are diggin' for crap, it's because they want to eat it. :wink: 

JS


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

JS said:


> Don't people in general sometimes just disgust ya'? :roll:
> 
> This is why I like dogs better than most people. When the dogs are diggin' for crap, it's because they want to eat it. :wink:
> 
> JS


Ya no kiddin. Not like Dave is the first person who worked with Lardy to go off on thier own. I met him at a seminar a few years ago and seemed like a very likable guy. It ain't that big a deal. 

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a reminder to all who make the choice to post on RTF.

You are not currently required to post all of your personal contact information for all to see. That does NOT HOWEVER, mean that you shall not be required to be accountable for your words posted on RTF.

When you post words on this board that potentially defame, or otherwise potentially negatively impact the reputations and livlihoods of those in our sport, especially as an anonymous person, you put others at risk. By doing so as an anon...you put ME and the operators of RTF at risk.

All posters on RTF must be willing, upon request, for any reason, to identify themselves with full contact information, to myself, operators of RTF and/or other legal officials.

Think hard about what you write anonymous people. If it is not worth signing your name to, do you really want to post it on the worldwide web?

RTF is here for the good of the retriever community. It is not here to grind the axes of personality glitches between humans.

Chris Atkinson

217-454-0361....call me live to discuss..please.


----------

